# Can't play wmv file



## mt jones

For starters, I am very computer stupid. Sorry, there's no other word for it. My sister sent me an email that had a wmv file with it called Stunt cat.wmv. When I tried to open this to view it, my computer says I need to go to My Computer, pick View, and then pick folder option. After that, I don't know what to do. My brother-in-law suggested that I download Irfanview. So I did, and now when I try to view Stunt cat, my computer says I need codecs and suggests I go to Webartz for them. And when I get there, I still don't know what to do. Please help!!


----------



## pvc9

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Right click on the wmv file with the Shift key pressed. You'll get an extra option Open With... Select that and a small window will open. From that select *wmplayer* or *mplayer2*, check the box titled Always use this program to open this type of file. Click on OK!

You should be able to view the file in Windows Media Player, try this and let us know as to what happens.


----------



## yohojones

If you CAN'T open it with windows media player you might need to update it. 

It's easy enough to find on the windows update site. If you're not getting updates from here already then you should be. It's on the top of your start menu usually. If it's not there it's under tools in your internet explorer window.

Yoho


----------



## mt jones

Thank you for the replies..And unfortunately, I am still computer illiterate as they come. I tried to right click on the file as I held the shift key, nothing happened. I mean nothing at all. I tried to run the wmv file again through Irfanview and it says I need "Codecs". This was a used computer I bought from a local guy so if all else fails, in a month, I'm just going to purchase a new system altogether. Until then, please keep sending suggestions. It doesn't hurt to try, I guess.


----------



## mt jones

I finally was able to bring up the Open with option. But when I clicked to use Irfanview I received the following message: MMSYSTEM 296: File cannot be played on specific MCI. File maybe corrupt or not in the correct format. Install additional codecs at www.webartz.com. But when I go to their site, unfortunately, I do not read computer. I'm still computer illiterate and I don't know what to do or what to look for when I'm there.
Next, I removed Irfanview and received this message: MMSYSTEM 281: This file could not be played. Check file name or install driver that supports this type of file.
I don't know if this will help anyone to help me but any help is appreciated. And please have patience, the new computer should be here in a month or two. Thank You.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

a .wmv file is a windows media video. IrfanView can play these, but only if you installed the full plugin set which supports it.

http://www.irfanview.com/

Have you tried playing the file in Windows Media Player? It should play automatically.

I would recommend you follow the instructions here to download and install Windows Media Player 7.1 (don't go for 9)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/default.asp

I've merged your two threads, please just continue to reply to this one.


----------



## mt jones

Rolling Rog, thank you for the advice. BUT. Last night I down loaded all of Irfanview's plug ins and I still received the MMSYSTEM 296 error. Now if I take Irfanview out and then try just Media player, I get the MMSYSTEM 281 error. I will try your suggestion of downloading the 7.1 version. 
I compared my codecs to the ones on my sisters computer since this wmv file will play on hers and not mine. She has five more video codecs and five more audio codecs than I have so I went to Windows 98 website and downloaded the codecs they had with no luck. 
This was a pre-owned system so that is probably the whole problem to begin with. It's all I could afford at the time but I am saving up for a new one as soon as possible.
Anything you might think of, I'll give it a try so please keep sending suggestions until the new one gets here. Thank you very much for the advice. mt jones


----------



## Rollin' Rog

This is one of Microsoft's articles for the error. It should apply to Win98 as well. The only problem with following the advice to remove devices is that you will need a Win98 CD or cab files in the location c:\windows\options\cabs to reinstall them.

There is another article which covers it too, I believe and I'll look, but it too requires reinstallation media.

In the meantime do try an upgrade to Windows Media Player 7.1

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q141/3/49.asp&NoWebContent=1

Here is the other article, I had to get it from a Google "cached" link, as it doesn't appear in the MS data base right now:

http://tinyurl.com/dio8

Looks basically the same as the other.

>>Note: If all other files play ok including other .wmv files then the issue is that the file you are trying to play is corrupt. You might try having her send you another copy.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Can you play the .wmv file on this page?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q316992


----------



## mt jones

Thank you Rolling Rog for your determination to solve my wmv file problem. I went and downloaded the Media Player 7.1 and at first my system wouldn't run the download. So last night, I tried again and presto, I'm watching a very funny wmv file.
If you don't mind, let me run something else past you. When I play the wmv file, the video is choppy. Like it's jumping or passing over frames. I went into the Media players options and go into performance, I changed the Hardware Acceleration from full to none. That seemed to help and the wmv played once fine then when I played it again, it was choppy again. Does the Digital Video Setting need to be changed? 
Like I said before this is a preowned computer I bought off a guy locally for $35. What a bargain! Is it that this system is too slow to play a video clip well.
Hopefully you have a sense of humor but this is a video clip of a cat that gets his claws caught on a toy hanging from a ceiling fan and he spins around a few times then, the nearest wall breaks his fall. The cats fine before and cat lovers start cussing me. I own two myself and their too smart to fall for something like that. Like I say any help is appreciated. At least I'm learning. Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog

If you're speaking of the Digital video slider in Windows Media Player, no, I don't think that's going to have any relevance to .wmv file played from the hard drive.

One thing that might be affecting the systems performance are the programs you have running in the background. If you'd like us to have a look, copy/paste a copy of the StartupList (not the scanlog) following the directions here:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

Sometimes the video choppiness can also be due to incompatibilties with the sound drivers. Try running *dxdiag*

You may see a hardware acceleration slider there for sound as well, though it may not be present in older systems. Try lowering that.

The only other thing I can suggest is to try to upgrade video, sound drivers all around. Keep in mind this is not always an easy task on an older system.

In the Dxdiag utility you will see on the sound and video tabs information concerning the Device adapters and drivers currently installed for both Video and Sound. You will need to know that if you choose to upgrade. You will have to go to the Vendors websites to look for updates.

Dxdiag itself can be upgraded through Microsoft, though I don't think it will have any applicability to .wmv files, just for games. It can be a risky upgrade for some, but usually it goes well.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx

Also if you'd like to install a free utility that will give you excellent information on the current hardware and other devices and programs installed on the system, including cpu and motherboard information, get Aida32:

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32


----------



## kgjames2nd

what do you have for EMAIL that is information needed before i could help


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Help offered should be through this board kgjames2nd.

I would not advise anyone to supply a direct e-mail address as a condition for receiving advice. While there may be some occasions when e-mail exchanges are necessary, the reasons should be clearly stated.


----------



## kgjames2nd

i wasnt asking for the email address i was simply asking what email supplier mt jones was using i thought he had a problem opening the file because his email was causing the problem sorry for the miscommunication


----------



## mt jones

Thank you again Rolling Rog. Not for the advice on the wmv choppiness but the not giving out the email address. For one, I am at least that computer smart and I am not a He but a She. I will take your advice Rog and I'll get back with you in a few.
Thanks!


----------

